
Do You Have to Be a Genius to Be a Developer? - reefwalkcuts
https://www.crondose.com/2016/10/do-you-have-to-be-a-genius-to-be-a-developer/
======
ankurdhama
Genius or Smart is an attribute of ideas/solutions and not of people.

~~~
matthewwiese
Thank you for pointing this out. Employees in a company, like children in
early education, really ought to be judged by their accomplishments rather
than from some arbitrary benchmark; or, worse yet, from some cult idea of the
"genius" (more commonly referred to as the "10x engineer" or "ninja" in SV
parlance).

If one has a history of smarty pants contributions, &c then we may be
justified in calling them intelligent. :)

